# fungus (slime mold?) growing on driftwood



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

On one of my driftwood pieces, there is long strands of white string coming out of a hole, that sort of look like roots (but i doubt it is). Theyve been there for a couple of weeks, and are spreading. I cant manage to get a pic up right now, but it just looks like white strands of thick string creeping out.

Could it be slime mold? Coral fungus? I'll try to get a pic up though..

Thanks,
M.N


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

how thick is it? Sounds like it could be fungus mycelia if the strands aren't too thick


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Maybe a mm thick. But there arnt alot of strands such as the mycelia. Probably around 8-10 individual strands.

M.N


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

All the advice I've seen on handling mold recommends that you just let it be, and it will eventually die off when the tank is fully cycled.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

The tanks been up for 2 years probably, so it seems already cycled to me. Plenty of springtails, gnats, etc.

M.N


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

If it is a slime mold it will be slightly glossy and highly branch (in general). It will also appear to 'move' from day to day: As one side grows out the other sort of dies off behind.

Mycelium will be thin and shouldn't 'move' from day to day. It may also have a cottony look

Coral fungi are up right.

Hope it helps.


----------

